
Amazon Web Services open-sources biological knowledge graph to fight Covid-19 - mbhep27
https://www.amazon.science/blog/amazon-web-services-open-sources-biological-knowledge-graph-to-fight-covid-19
======
throwaway888abc
[https://github.com/gnn4dr/DRKG](https://github.com/gnn4dr/DRKG)

